# Horse safe hedges?



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Does anyone have any recommendations for some horse-safe hedges that will grow in northern climates? I know that carrigana and principia cherry grow well here, but am not sure if horses will eat them or if they are poisonous for horses. Ideas?


----------

